# Our new Piddle Place (review)



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

I ordered Daisy a Piddle Place because I don't like the amount of trash puppy pads make and going outside probably won't work in the middle of winter. Also, after I bought it I found out my husband is transferring to a different base here in Korea so we'll be moving to a larger city and will most likely be in a high rise with no grassy areas.

It shipped very well and got her quickly. I bought it off Amazon and have Amazon Prime so I didn't pay for shipping. Setting it up was easy but the spray bottle top for the enzyme treatment is broken (I'm just going to see if I can find a spray bottle at the store here).

Daisy went on it at first and I put a potty pad on top of the turf. After a day I put that pad under the turf. Then the next day I threw away the pad and have the Piddle Place the way it should be. We really haven't had too many accidents. The only one was the first day when I went to work. Her puppy pads have been in the kitchen but the Piddle Place doesn't fit well in our small kitchen so I moved it to the bathroom. I think changing to the Piddle Place and changing the location of her bathroom was too much at once. I put up a gate so she can't get into the kitchen and there haven't been problems since.

I just pick up her poos with tissue and flush them in the toilet. There really isn't a smell yet but it has only been a few days. I'll update in a week with how clean up goes.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

Thanks for the review. I might need to get one (or an equivalent version) in case it starts to rain here in SoCal.
My Sophie isn't pad trained (she'll only go outside). How easy is it to pad/piddle place train an adult without the use of a crate or a barrier?


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the review. I might need to get one (or an equivalent version) in case it starts to rain here in SoCal.
> My Sophie isn't pad trained (she'll only go outside). How easy is it to pad/piddle place train an adult without the use of a crate or a barrier?


I'm not sure, maybe someone else knows. Daisy is almost 7 months and has only been pad trained. She only goes outside when I take her to work but I have to take her out every few hours to make sure she doesn't mess in my office because she doesn't cue me very well (with and indoor potty she doesn't need to). 

I've heard of having her go on a potty pad outside and then doing the method of placing it on the Piddle Place. I've also read about bringing in glass clippings/leaves that have been peed on and placing them on the Piddle Place but I don't have experience with either.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

Steph_L said:


> I'm not sure, maybe someone else knows. Daisy is almost 7 months and has only been pad trained. She only goes outside when I take her to work but I have to take her out every few hours to make sure she doesn't mess in my office because she doesn't cue me very well (with and indoor potty she doesn't need to).
> 
> I've heard of having her go on a potty pad outside and then doing the method of placing it on the Piddle Place. I've also read about bringing in glass clippings/leaves that have been peed on and placing them on the Piddle Place but I don't have experience with either.


I tried the grass clipping/leaves migration method but it doesn't work for Sophie...instead of just peeing out all her urine at once, she likes to mark her territory throughout the neighborhood. Maybe I'll just get paper towels next time we go outside to pee and get a more concentrated sample.
Thanks anyways.


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

So after a few days of being really good using it, Daisy will no longer pee on it. She usually doesn't pee in the same spot twice with potty pads and I don't think the enzyme spray is helping enough. I may have to look into returning it but I'm going to try for a few more days.


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

As I was looking into returning it, I stumbled upon some information that really should be included in the box:

Nature's Miracle and other cleaners deter animals from peeing there. 

Before I got a new spray bottle I used Nature's Miracle to clean the potty! I had no idea it stops them from going there, I thought it just had enzymes like the Piddle Place spray. I also found out the 30 Day Guarantee is just in the event of shipping damage or if the Piddle Place breaks within the first month, not if it doesn't work out 

So I guess either way, I'm stuck with it. I'm going to wash it out with warm water and dish soap tonight and start over again. 

I also found myself moving the Piddle Place again. It doesn't fit well in my kitchen where her potty pads were and I don't think she liked in the the bathroom next to her food so now it's in a corner of the living room. I do believe this is mostly user error (human user, not puppy) and am trying to figure it out. The learning curve is steeper than I thought it would be.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Leave a pee pad on top of it for a while, fold it halfway. Once you find a spot and leave if there you can guide her to go to the new spot and reward. I have 4 dogs and they all use it. Takes time.


----------



## Sarahsphere (Oct 4, 2015)

I'd like to try this later, Gigi is still changing places, I have 4 potty pads spread out around the place. 
Thanks for sharing how it's going.


----------



## Piddle Place (Jan 28, 2015)

*indoor puppy potty*

Thank you all so much for the comments and insights. I hope to hear good news about Daisy, yes, using Natures Miracle and other type products will deter the dog from using the Piddle Place. Also, washing the mat with regular soap will as well. I wash the mat in my washing machine with just a little bit of soap. (don't put it in the dryer) just give it a shake an put it back in place.

I thank you for making the switch from puppy pads, I found these messy, and not friendly to our environment.

Profits from our sales are donated to shelters, so your purchases helps in many ways. 

I thank you for allowing us to be part of this family

Kathy


----------



## Piddle Place (Jan 28, 2015)

*potty training*



[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the review. I might need to get one (or an equivalent version) in case it starts to rain here in SoCal.
> My Sophie isn't pad trained (she'll only go outside). How easy is it to pad/piddle place train an adult without the use of a crate or a barrier?


Thank you Sophie, 
My Kippers was 7 when I trained her. I was working as a nurse, and many times I could not leave a patient to get home and let Kippers outside.
What my trainer told me to do worked great, but did take a few weeks. When I walked Kippers, every time she was in the middle of going to the bathroom, I would say "good girl, go piddle" and immediately give her a piece of chicken. This taught here the phrase "go piddle" so we were able to communicate.
I set the Piddle Place up on my balcony, and the trainer told me to place some dried leaves on it, and place some potted plants around it so she felt like she was going into the bushes. (kippers does not like to be watched when she does her business, modest little girl) I also did what Daisys mom did, I place a used puppy pad on top of the piddle place as an extra attractant. 
I walked Kippers to the Piddle Place and said, go potty. At first she was confused, so I unleashed her on the balcony and left her to sniff around. I know she had to go, and everytime she walked on the Piddle Place I would say "go piddle" ....and finally she did. I let her think she has won an Olympic medal, and she was quite proud of herself.
I now leave the Piddle Place in my bathroom, and she goes in there to use it when I am not home. When I get home from work, we go outside and play, but when I am at work, I know she is comfortable. 
Kippers hated going outside when it was raining or cold, so she always has an option. 
Sophie, Thank you for asking, and for allowing me to share this.


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

Daisy is doing great with a potty pad on top. I think I'll start taking the one that's on top that she's peed on and put it under the turf. I washed it with a drop of Dawn dishsoap diluted into a bucket of warm water and rinsed thoroughly (even attached the shower hose to the valve to flush it out) in an effort to get rid of traces of the Nature's Miracle. Even with putting a pad on top, we are using 2 pads a day instead of the usual 3. We recycle everything we can and even food gets disposed of in a special. Our actual trash is usually just puppy pads (which doesn't smell good). 

I think I mentioned before that there was a bit of a learning curve and some human error on my part. The product is great and customer service is top notch!


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

hmmm...Jumping over the fence and buying this. Thanks Steph_L and Kathy for addressing my concerns and posting real-world experiences.

I might high-jack this thread later on for my own review :innocent:


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

Just got this behemoth in the mail. 
Sophie is very interested in it and uses it...for a place to lay down :HistericalSmiley:
I guess its a good sign that she at least goes towards and likes it.

I'll gather and infuse her urine in it in the coming days. 

So far, I love it! Its constructed very well and is very light (when empty).

Just curious, why is the packaging plain with no images? I've seen boxes online with all sorts of cute pics and adverts.


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

There may be a difference in shipping boxes vs boxes used in stores. I don't think these are sold in stores but it would make sense to use brown boxes since they're probably cheaper and usually a heavier cardboard than boxes in the store.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

That explains a lot. Thanks for the clarification :thumbsup:


----------



## Piddle Place (Jan 28, 2015)

Thank you. Yes, if you purchased at Petco or a store the carton is printed. If it is shipped we use a much stronger carton. Sophie is so cute. I love the photos. Thank you for sharing ????. If you need help with training please let us all know. I was a bit anxious she thought it was a bed, but she looks cute there


----------



## Piddle Place (Jan 28, 2015)

Whoops, sorry. I sent a thank you missy-dog face with that post and they showed up as ???? Question marks. We were sending a kiss to your Sophie!


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

Piddle Place said:


> Thank you. Yes, if you purchased at Petco or a store the carton is printed. If it is shipped we use a much stronger carton. Sophie is so cute. I love the photos. Thank you for sharing ????. If you need help with training please let us all know. I was a bit anxious she thought it was a bed, but she looks cute there


Good to know. 
I actually prefer this non-descript packaging. I can easily re-purpose the box and it doesn't allow dumpster-divers know that I have a small dog :thumbsup:
When I first opened and set it up, Sophie began to rub her face all over it (scenting it?). She never did that before 
I haven't had her use it yet...but I'm sure she will this Halloween night (she's gonna be too afraid to go outside with all these scary humans).

Thank you Kathleen B)


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

Kind of a final update: we are down to putting a quarter of a pee pad on the piddle place and she hasn't had any messes in the house! I change the quarter of the pee pad every day so I'm only using 2 pads a week instead of 2 a day. Eventually we won't have to use any (hopefully). Every day I take a paper towel and wipe up any pee under the turf that didn't drain and I spray it with the enzyme spray twice a day. I clean the whole thing once a week or every 10 days with hot water and a drop of dawn dish soap, which she doesn't seem to mind and still uses it. Today I dried the turf in the drier as a test run. I put it on low heat (no option for no heat on our dryer) and on the delicate cycle for 2 minutes. It basically just shook the water off. I took it out and allowed the dryer to finish its cycle so that the water that came off the turf didn't stay in the dryer and make it musty. Every time I see Daisy use the piddle place I give her half of a small treat.


----------



## Piddle Place (Jan 28, 2015)

*Thank you so much*



[email protected] said:


> Just got this behemoth in the mail.
> Sophie is very interested in it and uses it...for a place to lay down :HistericalSmiley:
> I guess its a good sign that she at least goes towards and likes it.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for this post, and thank you for helping us to help more shelter dogs. The plain brown box is the shipper carton, since it sturdy. The other printed cartons are for stores. How are things going please?

Kathy


----------



## Piddle Place (Jan 28, 2015)

*Thank you*



Steph_L said:


> There may be a difference in shipping boxes vs boxes used in stores. I don't think these are sold in stores but it would make sense to use brown boxes since they're probably cheaper and usually a heavier cardboard than boxes in the store.


Thank you, yes you are correct. The brown carton is for shipping!! I appreciate your helping point this out for us. 

Now I have a moment to look at all the photos you all post here! You always make my day!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Just wanted to let people know the Piddle Place is a big hit at my house! We love it. Riley and Sissy took to it pretty fast. There is no order and now I just have potty pads in the uno potty that is upstairs. I will probably buy another in the future to put upstairs.


----------



## Piddle Place (Jan 28, 2015)

*indoor dog potty*










Hiding while mom finds my brush.
Thanks you my Maltese brothers and sisters! We appreciate your review of the Piddle Place. We just found a review in Dogster, and they said they learned about our Piddle Place from the dog forum....assume this is us!

My 6 Dogs Try Out the Piddle Place Potty System

Of course if they included a Maltese, it would have looked better, but thanks to you all. Your kindness helps us help shelter dogs


----------



## Piddle Place (Jan 28, 2015)

*Piddle Place*



sherry said:


> Just wanted to let people know the Piddle Place is a big hit at my house! We love it. Riley and Sissy took to it pretty fast. There is no order and now I just have potty pads in the uno potty that is upstairs. I will probably buy another in the future to put upstairs.


 Oh, thank you so so so much. We love hearing this! I appreciate your sharing this with everyone. A big hug for taking the time


----------

